# Advantaage Arms .22 conversion (1911)



## Chad (May 29, 2009)

Advantage Arms

I have had this about 4yrs and like it. The frame is a Springfield Loaded 1911.

The ammo pictured will shoot into 3-4" w/ 10 shot groups offhand and slowfire at 25yds. It handles rapid fire quite well and I can usually run five shot strings onto and 8X11" tgt at 7yds with splits of .20+/-. 

I think the mag holds 10rds, I just load eight. Slide lock on the last shot. Seems to currently be about 95% reliable, it used to be worse but wore in. 

It is probably a good investment for anyone who favors a 1911.


----------



## koz (May 29, 2009)

I've got the Advantage Arms Glock (LE) conversion and it's pretty slick too.  I've had no problems with it when I run CCI mini mags, Remington golden bullet, or Winchester Super-X.

Unfortunately they're REALLY hard to find.


----------



## WillBrink (May 29, 2009)

koz said:


> I've got the Advantage Arms Glock (LE) conversion and it's pretty slick too.  I've had no problems with it when I run CCI mini mags, Remington golden bullet, or Winchester Super-X.
> 
> Unfortunately they're REALLY hard to find.



I have considered a conversion for the $$$ savings, but worried it would not translate well when going back to .45 ACP, and thus, I wondered if it was worth it for that reason. What's your experiences there?


----------



## P. Beck (May 29, 2009)

My personal favorite:  http://www.marvelprod.com/unit2.php

Not the cheapest, but, if you have any interest in stacking 50 rounds in the X ring at fifty yards, you might want to take a look.

Will,

The short answer is, yes, it translates just fine.

90% of shooting is mental and of the 10% that's physical, 90% of that is *trigger control*. Doesn't matter if it's a .22 short or a .454 Casull, if you're yanking the trigger, you won't be able to hit the ground with your hat. Muzzle flash and recoil are what happens after the round has already gone down-range.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 29, 2009)

P. Beck said:


> 90% of shooting is mental and of the 10% that's physical, 90% of that is *trigger control*. Doesn't matter if it's a .22 short or a .454 Casull, if you're yanking the trigger, you won't be able to hit the ground with your hat. Muzzle flash and recoil are what happens after the round has already gone down-range.



Could not have said it better, sights and trigger! Damn good post, Rep!:2c:


----------



## Trip_Wire (May 29, 2009)

I have found that .22 Kits are a good investment and will improve your shooting skills and save you a bunch of money.

In fact I used to shoot 50 pellets a day from my .117 pellet rifle and found that in time my marksmanship with my HK 23/91 improved immensely. I used to shoot 'slugs' (Big NW Banana slugs) from my deck as well as, crows and other pests. It was fun and of course no 'gunshot' noises to alarm the neighbors.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 30, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> In fact I used to shoot 50 pellets a day from my .117 pellet rifle and found that in time my marksmanship with my HK 23/91 improved immensely.




Also a very good point, pellet guns have been used by competitors for years as a training tool.

I remember when I was on my game; my rule was five dry fires per every real bullet fired and two .22 cal bullets per every actual caliber rounds fired. Needless to say when you are shooting 1000 to 1500 rounds of 9mm/ 45ACP a month, you spend a lot of time on the range and in front of the white wall. ;):doh:


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

Chad said:


> I have had this about 4yrs and like it. *The frame is a Springfield Loaded 1911.*
> 
> I think the mag holds 10rds, I just load eight. Slide lock on the last shot. Seems to currently be about 95% reliable, it used to be worse but wore in.
> 
> It is probably a good investment for anyone who favors a 1911.


 
Chad, are you switching back/forth on that Springfield frame, or do you keep the .22 top end on it constantly?

I'm thinking of just finding a CHEAP used old trasher 1911 lower to use for the "conversion" to just have a 1911 in "full time .22" to practice with, (and the wife can shoot) although I guess I'd want the triggerwork to be the same between that and the "full time .45" (commander length shown at left).
:)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 30, 2009)

The idea of having a 22 conversion kit is so that you are using the same grip and trigger control. Ideally you would have the same sights on the conversion kit as you would your actual caliber slide assembly, so that everything would be the same, besides the felt recoil. 

So buying a junker or a totally different pistol to set up a dedicated 22 cal pistol would be a waste of money and defeat the purpose of having the ability to convert a firearm to 22 cal. If you are looking for a dedicated 22 cal pistol, there are several models on the market for under $300 and will give you great results. Hell my buddy bought a single action 22 cal pistol, made an actual gun belt for it that has 22 cal LR bullets that wrap around the belt. All that just to fulfill his dream of being a cowboy. :doh: I think he has less then $400 in his whole rig and I must admit it is pretty cool.

Now if your looking to fine tune your shooting ability, build your fundamentals to an advanced level and or just get the best bang for your buck. Buy a kit for the gun you shoot with and a few bricks of 22 LR then hit the range.:2c:


----------



## Chad (May 30, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Chad, are you switching back/forth on that Springfield frame, or do you keep the .22 top end on it constantly?



Both.
Originally I would swap the .22/45 on the same frame, later I picked up a Dan Wesson .45 for carry and just left the .22 on the Springfield frame. I think it works well either way.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

That's what I think I'll do, also.

It makes good money sense for MY training (like JAB says, just make sure the trigger and sights are duplicated) and it gives the wife something to shoot also when I shoot the .45 carry gun. And of course it provides a backup .45 platform if necessary. Hell, the Main reason is it justifies an excuse for another .45 platform! :cool:

I want to also get a .22 J-frame for training her for the .38 for the same reason.
Yeah, that's my story.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's a link to the "hammer" activated laser trainer / and boresighter I found at the NRA convention.
I will probably try one out...it looks like fun around the house, maybe with a timer buzzer or some other "go" signal. Might even be fun while watching TV. 

http://www.laserlyte.com/Laser_Training_System/LT-1/LT-1.html


----------



## koz (Jun 1, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> maybe with a timer buzzer or some other "go" signal. Might even be fun while watching TV.



If you have an iPhone or iPod Touch, Surefire makes a shot timer app.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 1, 2009)

koz said:


> If you have an iPhone or iPod Touch, Surefire makes a shot timer app.


Excellent! Thanks KOZ. That would work. :cool:


----------



## koz (Jun 1, 2009)

This should open iTunes and go to the app
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewArtist?id=295005848


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 1, 2009)

Put a Charles Daly 1911 Commander length on "layaway" today ($350 my cost), to use as my Advantage Arms .22 conversion "training" gun!* :cool:* Should work well, and I plan on getting the trigger tuned to match the Springfield...and as JAB said, find the right sights on the .22 conversion, so that everything matches up.


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 1, 2009)

P. Beck said:


> Will,
> 
> The short answer is, yes, it translates just fine.



I will add it to my list of possible things to purchase at some point in the future. Thanx. :)


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Kimber conversion kit?


----------



## Chad (Jun 9, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Has anyone tried the Kimber conversion kit?



I had one that I used on a Kimber 1911. This was back aways.....mid-late 90's? It worked great, no idea on current units.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 9, 2009)

I may go with the Kimber conversion...it's less than $300 for me.
I just want to make sure it's NOT a restamped Ciener.


----------



## Chad (Jul 17, 2009)

5 round strings at 5, 10, 15, 20 and 25 yards.

Remington Yellow Jacket is probably one of the more reliable rounds I have shot. Shanked one off the right hand side at 15yds, but it shoot well for a 'hyper' velocity load:







Blazer shoots a little better but I had 3 or 4 failures to fire on the first strike(ammo works great in the ST22 upper):


----------

